
Ask HN: What are your weekend plans? - marclave
Could be relaxing, reading, working on a side project, catching up on chores; curious what HN is up to this weekend?
======
eucryphia
Reading HN, the weekend newspaper, mowing the lawn, chatting with family,
maybe a nap in the afternoon.

